# 2Cool-Whitetail Openning Day! Real Co.



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

*2Cool Hunt!-Whitetail Openning Day! Real Co.*

I want to let you guys and Gal's know that I have the whole Ranch for openning weekend Whitetail Season! (November 2 3 4--Fri. 12pm-Sun-10am)

For all of you here that have expressed the want for a quality Weekend Hunt instead of a lease this may just work for you!

We will have 10-12 Buck Hunters max. 1st 10 deposits in have spot saved!

We are in the Rocksprings area (Mt. Home/Real Co.) off Hw. 41!
Bucks in the 120-150 class Axis in the 30-36" class!

1 Whitetail or Axis Buck (you can take a Doe w/ Buck kill)
all the HOG'S FREE!
extra Doe's avaliable at extra cost.

Food and Lodgeing! (very nice 5 star w/ cooks etc.)
Trans. to and from stands/area.
Cleaning-- field dressing walkin cooler/quarter into your coolers!
Fully or Semi. Guided --exp. guides!
(please tip your guides and skinners as they will work hard for you to ensure you have a great hunt to remember!)

$2000. + tips
non-hunters $300
($200 non-refundable deposit to save spot)

Post up and pm me for a spot!

Gonna Be a BLAST! Looking forward to it!

SWAMPUS and CREW!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Some more pic's


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Great deal on a 150 class buck with all the extras..good luck..Walker


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks RR--We just changed to "AnyBuck" instead of inches as too many folks had a hard time staying within the class by themselves scoreing and find out instead of a $2000 Buck they took a $3500 Buck (150 class) and that hurts! 

We have some good Deer but you have to be on you game to get a 150 Buck as they are a bit smarter than you younger Bucks.

We always have a Blast when we have a 2Cooler Group!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Swampus, thanks for the great offer and it sounds like a great time.

I have a couple of questions, is this rifle only? Are there any bow set ups?

What about the other exotics, like those awesome fallows in your pics?

Mark


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We have alot of places for Bow--altho dad is not real keen on it as we have had alot of hunters in the past shoot and not tell and we found many "Missed Shots" as the Buzzardos were in full munch!

I can squezz in some Real Good Pro Hunters tho! I could talk him in to it for my real Honest friend or 2! (I have read alot of your post's and we may have to have a shoot out if you go!--I'm not too bad a shot.............Ha!)

On the Fallow we get $2500 and a doe.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That is a heck of a good deal!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the answer Swampus, I don't claim to be a great shot, but from the distances I shoot from.....you don't have to be. LOL. I do claim to be honest and would never break a rule intentionally, and on the one in a million that an accident would happen ( I once skipped an arrow into a different pig than the one I shot at, so weird stuff can happen) I would of course do whatever necessary to make things right.

Nothing is more important to me than my reputation. Not sure if I can work that weekend out yet.....but trying.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Hope to see U then!--I shoot a old Viking Bow--same one I had as a kid! Ha! But I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night! ...........................................Man If you can swing it I will set you up on a good Buck Close!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*A few more from June 24,2007 at Double T*

Went through my photos and found a few to post. We had a great time and Roy got his Oryx!
SH


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Just a few more Double T*

Got some more. The beer with the sheds is for helping judge the sheds size only. Yea right!

SH


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Just got back in from the weekend SH!--Good pictures! Thanks for posting them! I would like to fill this weekend up with 2Coolers so I will wait for 1 more week to fill the spots!

We have some very good deer this year for those of you who do not have a lease as yet this would be a great Hunt!

Just let me know.

swampus!


----------



## cncman (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow, wish I could swing it, with duck season and some public hunts and a deal on a friends lease won't be able to do it. Had a great time out there for axis doe and turkey, swampus will take real good care of you, just don't leave him alone with your hog if you get one, he gets a little romantic at the sight of pig blood!







good luck guys and be safe!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

dang - I wish I had an extra 2G I could afford to spend right now!

let me go check my piggy bank


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Boy I'd love to come make this hunt, but its not in the cards for me.


----------



## Professor Jones (Nov 17, 2005)

Swampus,
I'm just wanting to clear this up. The $2000 would include a buck up to 150" and a doe. If the buck scored more than 150, there would be an additional fee. Also, is there a guide with each hunter? It sounds good, I just want to get my ducks in a row before making the decision.

Thanks,
Professor Jones


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

PJ--All Whitetail Bucks--or Axis Buck hunt with a free whitetail doe with kill--no matter what he scores no extra except tips for your guide and skinner is cool!

Fully Guided and Semi. Guided--If you want a 1 on 1 or 1 on 2 it's a can do!

You will see alot of good Bucks!

You have the opp. to take these animals also on the same hunt.

Fallow Bucks are $2500
Red Stags (rutting now) $3000---2 @ $5000 (best ones)
Black Buck $1800
Red Sheep $3500

All prices are food and Lodgeing.

swampus!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I just wanted to let you guys know I still have a few spots open for 2Coolers on this Hunt!

swampus!


----------



## gcg3136 (Apr 20, 2006)

Swampus, can you give us some suggestions on what would be appropriate for tipping the guides and skinners? Thanks.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

10%...


gcg3136 said:


> Swampus, can you give us some suggestions on what would be appropriate for tipping the guides and skinners? Thanks.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Robbie, if anything is open.. Can I hunt your dad's 80 acre pen? 



I want to jump some stumps in there..


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Dadgum!! Very beautiful animals!!!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

What is really cool about hunting on Robby's place, is you never know what will come out of the woods. My dad and I were in a stand together, just watching wildlife on our last hunt at the Double T. About 300 yards away, I saw 2 large bodied "animals" step out. I put my camera lens up to investigate, and what do you know, 2 blue wildebeasts!

I haven't seen a wildebeast since.... well never! (except on discovery channel)


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Really it is up to the Hunter to decide what they want to give as a tip. 10% is a good #---but we normally get $20-$40 for skinning $125-$150 for a good Buck.......................up to $1,000,000 dollars! Ha!

We will always work very hard for you to make sure you get a good opp. to get your Game! All day long if ness.--The most important thing to us is--A Hunt to Remember and you will be back.

The Ranch is resting right now and will be a very good hunt on this weekend--I think it will be better than the rut in alot of ways as no presure and the Big Boys are already comming to the feeders.



gcg3136 said:


> Swampus, can you give us some suggestions on what would be appropriate for tipping the guides and skinners? Thanks.


I really would like to fill these last 4 spots w/ 2Coolers!--If you haven't been here it is a 1st class place with alot of great game! Bring your camera and Viedo for sure!

Swamp!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

2 spots---the rest corporate oil friends of mine!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

I could get a lease for a year for 2 grand. My oh my where has hunting gone.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*yep, thats the going price in some places*



zrexpilot said:


> I could get a lease for a year for 2 grand. My oh my where has hunting gone.


But you have to understand that you could shoot a buck over 150" and not have to pay but $2000. Go to most other guided ranch and see how much that kill fee would run you. Hell the cull bucks run more on many places. Not to mention the axis are very nice as well.

anyways, just another perspective


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

$2000.00 plus 10% fee for skinning. $200.00 for skinning a deer? I think I will wait on the "working mans" hunt.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with gmoney if this is a working mans hunt Robbie it would be around 500=800 and they skin their own animals and cook their own food, that is a working mans hunt.


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Great Pictures.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Guided Trophy Hunt=$2000-- tip normally $100-$150 per Very Satisfied Customer. 

I have a Best at $500 for Father ans Son Slam 2 Red Stags 1 Gold Fallow 1 500 lb.Hog Zilla Dogger (Dog Hunt) and 4 Axis Does! Bought Coolers for them B4 I came to the Ranch and took very good care of them.

$20 for Johnney to skin and shuck the guts and put it in Your Cooler.--dump the guts in the Hog Trap.................Priceless!

Ken you of all people know me better than that--You have come up to the Lodge when we are intertaining and catering to large groups!--I enjoyed your company! I will leave it at that.
Just say no to the Hater-Aid! Ha!
I hope this clears up any miss reading/understanding.

I believe this is a way to Fill your Tags and get out into The Great Outdoors at a Reasonable Price--I pay the same as U and feel it is a good price for a Trophy--I have Several taken from there on the wall and very proud of them!

May still have 2 spots!

Robby..............................aka SWAMPUS! 832-687-4053!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dirt Daddy--Got your deposit over the weekend bro!--Gonna be a great Hunt! Glad to have you!

Can still have some more 2Coolers on this hunt! Just let me know this week! Getting close!

swampus!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

All Full!!--We have 18 Buck Hunters--3 will be 2Coolers!--We can get those of you who are still thinking of a hunt on the Nov. 16th!

I will re-post opennngs for Nov. 16th Hunt--Most are Axis on this hunt but can also take a Whitetail and a doe with kill! (let me know asap as it will fill up also--same details on Hunt!)

I will also have 2-4 Mexico Bucks Open on my Ranch there! They will be Mature 9-8pt Bucks in the 125-140 range. Food and Lodgeing and transp. could work out!

Thanks for all the replys!

We will have some Doe/Hog after we are thru with the Buck Hunts and tally of how many Doe's we will need to take at that time!

Thanks Guy's and Gal's!

SWAMPUS!


----------

